# So. Red fawn, Red fawn w/ black sable or Blue fawn?



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

*UPD w/NEW PICS! Red fawn, Red fawn w/ black sable or Blue fawn?*

I know blues bred to blues are not suggested but in this case, these 3 girls have the same dame/sire and neither are blue. 

Which would you prefer-just by color?

Do you have a baby in any of these color classes? Do you have a photo that you'd share?

Thinking of going today to look at them. Thank you!


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

I don't even no what colour you would class Milo.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I'd LOVE to see more pics but from your avi, I'd say a class called CUTENESS!! 

He looks (from the tiny pic) fawn with black sable or perhaps tricolor. 

More pics, please!!!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Lulubelle is red fawn....she has a bit of brindle down her backside but it is hard to see in the picture. Dazy is a light fawn.


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

jesuschick said:


> I'd LOVE to see more pics but from your avi, I'd say a class called CUTENESS!!
> 
> He looks (from the tiny pic) fawn with black sable or perhaps tricolor.
> 
> More pics, please!!!


Ok her we go.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Dazy-I sure hope your husband is doing better!

Our boy was classified as fawn but we never considered him red fawn but perhaps he was seeing her picture. My husband just looked at your girl's photo and said how beautiful she was and he'd love to have a baby that color this time!

After losing our boy he wanted another fawn male but I could not do it. 

Thanks for the photo. I appreciate it!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Precious. I am not an expert (just educating myself and trying to learn) but I'd say fawn with black sable.


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

jesuschick said:


> Precious. I am not an expert (just educating myself and trying to learn) but I'd say fawn with black sable.


Who Milo?, he has got a black stripe going down his back.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Addy is a blue fawn


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Milosmum said:


> Who Milo?, he has got a black stripe going down his back.


Yes. I'd say fawn with black sable but many, many others here know worlds more than me and can say for certain. He is so pretty (you know is a manly, guy way-haha!)!


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

jesuschick said:


> Yes. I'd say fawn with black sable but many, many others here know worlds more than me and can say for certain. He is so pretty (you know is a manly, guy way-haha!)!


Hahahahahahahahahaha thankyou xx


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Addy is SUCH a pretty color. I especially like the coloring and marking on her sweet face!


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

I would choose blue fawn out of all those colors.

Is this for an LC or SC?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

~*Jessie*~ said:


> I would choose blue fawn out of all those colors.
> 
> Is this for an LC or SC?


Oh, I should have said. SC.

I could post pics but the pics are from when they were like 8 weeks and they a 14 weeks now, so they likely do not look like the pics because they change so much in those weeks. I am awaiting newer pics. They'd be just 2.5 weeks younger than Hope. I would only be getting 1, of course.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

I want to see pics of them


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

jesuschick said:


> Oh, I should have said. SC.
> 
> I could post pics but the pics are from when they were like 8 weeks and they a 14 weeks now, so they likely do not look like the pics because they change so much in those weeks. I am awaiting newer pics. They'd be just 2.5 weeks younger than Hope. I would only be getting 1, of course.


my new one isn't due till March, i bet youre excited xx


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I have been disappointed recently. 
Decided to get Hope's sister from the breeder. I called and left messages and she was sold while I was leaving messages. Then wanted another from another breeder-sold, website not updated. Asked about another. Since we are not showing, maybe not. 
Then went yesterday to see one and we are just not certain.
Then, this lady called last night and I went to her site to see these 3 girls that are available. She is just 2 hours from me and I called to say we'd like to come today or tomorrow to see. Waiting to hear.


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

Crossing fingers and paws she gets back to you soon xx


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh How exciting!! I know how hard it is to wait to hear something!! I cant wait to see pictures of them!!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Okay. Here are their puppy pictures. They are much older now and am awaiting recent pics or to hit the road and go visit them.

Red Fawn w/Black Sable









Red Fawn









Blue Fawn


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

soooooo hard to pick but in those pics i like puppy 3


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Billy is a blue fawn. When he was younger, his color was like a weinheimer's, it's changerd as he's grown up.

Here as a baby.
















And as an adult.


----------



## intuition (Jan 19, 2011)

Salem and his brother as babies, he was a red sable









him as an adult he lost a lot of his black tipping, but still has some on his tail and a few other places as you can see. so i stopped calling him sable and just call him red now.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

The little girl in the middle is my husband's favorite (I knew she would be-he loves fawns like our boy was). She is small like Hope. She has an umbilical hernia (so did our grandson when he was a baby) that will get repaired at spay.

They come from a show breeder and these girls are being sold with limited registration as pets because they are not show quality. Would be perfect for us since we are not showing or breeding. 

Going tomorrow to see them.


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh good luck xxxxx


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Praying all goes well and you and hubby find the perfect baby for your family..They are all precious little ones, but I must admit I favor the first little girl (on the left).. I like her face. Course, you can't go by my choice, as I have about one of every kind and color..lol Check out my siggy pics.. Blessings,


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Thank you!

It does look like you are attempting to collect one of each-haha! Beautiful babies you have!! We are stopping with 2 (does everyone say that?) and we hope today we are a love connection with one of these girls. We hope one will choose us and that Hope will help us choose!

Thanks again!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Like Deb, I love the one on the lefts face, love her short nose, but I love the one on the rights color! My Paige is a blue fawn and I adore her colour. Cant wait to hear which one chooses you!

Paige









Pixie, red fawn.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Ohh..love puppy pix. I am partial to the first girl. Like Rachel said, she has such a sweet face. Have a good puppy visit.


----------

